# Potatoes



## Anne-Marie (Aug 3, 2012)

My potatoes are tall and spindly, I was told to stomp on them to stop the nutrition
going to the leaves and it will go down into the potaoes. Is there any truth to this?


----------



## stephanie (Jun 21, 2012)

I don't think so since the top are required to help grow the potato's. they don't kill of the tops in commercial fields ever they just wait till they naturally die back then harvest. I would suggest covering the plants with straw so that just the top leaves show and you should get more potato's of all sizes.


----------



## mushroomcomposttampa (Aug 4, 2012)

I would never stomp any plant that will shock the plant stop root growth and release a hormone that will trigger the plant to flower and seed to preserve its existence. I would try using a more airy soil medium. Your problem could be there is too little oxygen in the soil or too many obstructions such as rocks and large pieces of mulch. Shredded pine bark, happy frogs soil conditioner and perlite are all good amendments to provide more air in the soil. Also foliage growth is due to nitrogen mainly so try lowering you nitrogen feedings and increase phosphorous because this is the main nute for root growth also microbial life such as mycorrhizae is always a great addition to develop healthy roots. If you have any additional questions I love helping let me know!

Joshua Dunn- Natural Life Specialist & Organics Farmer
www.mushroomcomposttampa.com


----------



## Divya Malhotra (Jun 17, 2021)

Fruits bear seeds developing from the ovaries of a plant and potatoes are tubers and do not produce seeds which makes it clear that they cannot be classified as fruits. Potatoes are stem vegetables that are grown on stolons found underground. Some experts classify them as a form of starch due to their starchy nature. Besides being a common protein source, they are also very high in carbohydrates and can be used in place of rice and bread. Due to their function as starch, they are nutritionally considered as a starchy carb. If you want some more information or have any questions then let me know.
Source : potatoes


----------

